# Furacão SANDY (Atlântico 2012 #AL18)



## adiabático (23 Out 2012 às 00:29)

Já estava a evoluír há uns dias e tinha-se tornado a 18ª depressão tropical da temporada, este sistema localizado no mar das Caraíbas, sensivelmente a Sul da Jamaica. Esta tarde intensificou-se e tornou-se também a 18ª tempestade tropical de 2012.

O NHC prevê um trajecto que levará a Sandy a atravessar a Jamaica e a zona montanhosa do Sueste de Cuba. Devido ao ambiente de ligeiro shear e às interacções com terra, não é provável que o sistema adquira intensidade para ser classificado como furacão, embora isso possa acontecer no curto intervalo de tempo que o sistema tem com condições favoráveis a uma intensificação rápida.












http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/222101.shtml

```
000
WTNT43 KNHC 222101
TCDAT3

TROPICAL STORM SANDY DISCUSSION NUMBER   2
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL182012
500 PM EDT MON OCT 22 2012

THE AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTERS FOUND A BAND OF SURFACE WINDS NEAR
35 KT OVER THE SOUTHEASTERN QUADRANT OF THE CYCLONE...SO THE SYSTEM
IS BEING NAMED AT THIS TIME.  THE ENVIRONMENT SHOULD BE
CHARACTERIZED BY WEAK SHEAR...AND THE STORM WILL BE OVER WARM
WATERS...FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS SO ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS
LIKELY.  THE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST IS SIMILAR TO THE PREVIOUS
FORECAST AND CLOSE TO THE MODEL CONSENSUS.  THIS COULD BE
CONSERVATIVE...HOWEVER...AS THE RAPID INTENSIFICATION INDEX SHOWS A
SIGNIFICANT POSSIBILITY OF RAPID STRENGTHENING DURING THE NEXT DAY
OR SO.

AIRCRAFT OBSERVATIONS SHOW THAT THE CENTRAL REGION OF THE STORM IS
CHARACTERIZED BY A FAIRLY FLAT PRESSURE FIELD...BUT THE CENTER
APPEARS TO BE LOCATED SOMEWHAT TO THE SOUTH OF THE PREVIOUS
ESTIMATES.  HOWEVER...LITTLE OVERALL MOTION APPEARS TO HAVE TAKEN
PLACE THIS AFTERNOON.  GLOBAL MODELS PREDICT THAT THE
MID-TROPOSPHERIC RIDGE TO THE NORTH OF SANDY WILL GRADUALLY WEAKEN
WITHIN THE NEXT DAY OR SO...WHICH SHOULD ALLOW THE TROPICAL CYCLONE
TO BEGIN MOVING NORTH TO NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD SOON.  THE OFFICIAL
TRACK FORECAST IS SOMEWHAT TO THE WEST OF THE MODEL CONSENSUS BUT
NOT AS FAR WEST AS THE LATEST ECMWF FORECAST.  THIS IS ONLY A
LITTLE TO THE WEST OF THE PREVIOUS OFFICIAL FORECAST TRACK. 

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  22/2100Z 12.5N  78.5W   35 KT  40 MPH
 12H  23/0600Z 13.6N  78.5W   35 KT  40 MPH
 24H  23/1800Z 14.9N  78.3W   45 KT  50 MPH
 36H  24/0600Z 16.4N  77.8W   55 KT  65 MPH
 48H  24/1800Z 18.2N  77.2W   60 KT  70 MPH
 72H  25/1800Z 22.0N  76.0W   50 KT  60 MPH...OVER WATER
 96H  26/1800Z 25.0N  75.0W   50 KT  60 MPH
120H  27/1800Z 27.5N  74.0W   45 KT  50 MPH

$$
FORECASTER PASCH
```


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2012 às 00:05)

> SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...14.3N 77.6W
> ABOUT 260 MI...420 KM SSW OF KINGSTON JAMAICA
> ...



O NHC avisa para condições de furacão à chegada deste à Jamaica, a rondar os 70 nós (80 MPH), um pouco acima do esperado há 24h.

De qualquer forma, chama-me a atenção a altura significativa das ondas previstas, quando este sistema tropical passar as bahamas - repare-se no canto inferior esquerdo a forma quase perfeita de tempestade e a ondulação prevista superior a 10 mts:


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 18:02)

Já é furacão de cat.I com intensidade de 70 nós. Espera-se alguma intensificação para as próximas 12h mas a partit daí alguma incerteza quanto ao resultado das interacções com terra (Jamaica e SE de Cuba); por esse motivo foi emitido um alerta de furacão (hurricane watch) para as Bahamas, sendo já quase certo que a tempestade irá, antes, afectar as regiões acima referidas (Este da Jamaica e SE cubano) como furacão.






O *stormpulse *parece que tornou a informação sobre este sistema reservada a assinantes? Ou será um problema do meu browser? A página referente à tempestade tropical Tony continua aberta, contudo.


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 18:09)

*Cuba declara estado de alerta em seis províncias por furacão Sandy*


> HAVANA, 24 Out 2012 (AFP) -Cuba declarou "estado de alerta" em suas seis províncias orientais diante da chegada iminente na noite desta quarta-feira do furacão Sandy, que ameaça atingir estas regiões com intensas chuvas, informaram as autoridades.
> 
> A Defesa Civil informou que o alerta foi emitido nesta quarta-feira para as províncias orientais de Camaguey, Las Tunas, Holguín, Granma, Santiago de Cuba e Guantánamo.
> 
> ...



fonte: http://m.noticias.uol.com.br/ultimas-noticias/afp/2012/10/24/cuba-declara-estado-de-alerta-em-seis-provincias-por-furacao-sandy.htm


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 18:48)

do Instituto de Meteorologia cubano (INSMET): http://www.met.inf.cu/ 



> *AVISO DE CICLON TROPICAL.
> CENTRO DE PRONOSTICOS, INSMET.*
> Fecha: 24 de octubre del 2012. Hora: 12:01 pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## adiabático (25 Out 2012 às 08:50)

O Sandy é agora um furacão de Cat. II praticamente a atingir Santiago de Cuba.

Impressionantes imagens de satélite e radar:


----------



## adiabático (25 Out 2012 às 09:59)

O centro do furacão encontra-se já a saír de terra, na costa Norte de Cuba, mantendo uma boa organização e encaminhando-se rapidamente para as Bahamas.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2012 às 10:02)

Fonte


----------



## adiabático (25 Out 2012 às 10:03)

O Sandy mantém a cat.II ao saír de terra.

Impressionante o campo de ventos sob a influência deste sistema:


----------



## irpsit (26 Out 2012 às 19:44)

Ainda nenhum de vós falou mas já se fala por quase todo o lado na possibilidade significativa de poder ocorrer um cenário catastrófico resultante da chegada do Sandy ao nordeste dos EUA.

Primeiro porque a maioria dos modelos dá a entrada do olho como cat 2 em Nova York, na terça-feira, coincidindo com a lua cheia, o que trará consequências graves.

Segundo, porque na mesma altura, deverá chegar ao nordeste dos EUA, igualmente uma potente frente fria, causando a "tempestade perfeita", ao misturar-se com o Sandy, que deverá chegar ainda como furacão.

Tudo isto atingindo a zona mais populacional dos States. E em lua cheia e altura de marés vivas. Não poderia ser mais perfeita a combinação.

Os estragos previstos são de pelo menos 1 bilião de dólares.

Ainda estámos a alguns dias, e a incerteza ainda se mantém. Porém já se fala na "*superstorm*", "*perfect storm*" ou "*frankenstorm*" na CNN, no Wunderground, na NOAA, na Accuweather. Todos parecem concordar que a situação não é para brincadeiras.

Vamos seguir a situação de perto, pois acho que merece bem.


http://news.yahoo.com/hybrid-sandy-winter-storm-threatens-east-coast-064040714.html

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/10/26/us/tropical-weather-sandy/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2275


----------



## irpsit (26 Out 2012 às 19:48)

Do accuweather lê-se:



> An extremely rare and dangerous storm will turn in from the Atlantic, putting 60 million people in its path and could lead to billions of dollars in damage.
> The worst of the storm will be Monday through Tuesday, but the storm's aftermath may linger days later. Conditions will deteriorate from the mid-Atlantic to southern New England Sunday and Sunday night.
> Ripple-effect flight delays and cancellations are possible over a large part of the nation, as the storm will target major airports from Boston to Washington, D.C., with New York and Philadelphia in the middle. Many aircraft originate from or travel to these hubs on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/historic-sandy-targets-new-yor/701206


----------



## rbsmr (26 Out 2012 às 22:08)

Apanhei isto no facebook:

The Perfect Storm II, according to the European Weather Model.

This is a 933mb surface low off the Mid-Atlantic Coast, the worst case scenario track would be the European Weather Model centered on October 29th, 2012.

This is the absolute worst case scenario should it verify. My in-house model does not agree with this at the moment but it is why the system is still being monitored closely.

Nothing will be known till it gets east of Florida by Thursday and then there will be the crossroad ... where does it go from there?

Anyone in the Mid-Atlantic Region to the Northeast should continue monitoring updates on the track of the surface low that would be from Sandy, about to hit Jamaica now. This just is not something we want to see verify and would be extremely similar to "The Perfect Storm" ... in 1991.


----------



## ciclonico (27 Out 2012 às 01:04)

Em Julho, postei aqui a ocorrência e a descrição do Furacão que "atacou" de surpresa a Nova Inglaterra a 21 de setembro de 1938, permanecendo até hoje o mais poderoso, custoso e mortífero furacão na história recente da Nova Inglaterra. Será que o Sandy o destronará??
Quem quiser reler, pode fazer uma procura por: "Long Island Express"
Para um flash rápido do post, aqui estão imagens filmadas do Long Island Express e que se podem encontrar no youtube: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b21g-5YBLs&feature=related"]The Great New England Hurricane of 1938 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## adiabático (27 Out 2012 às 02:00)

O NHC até ao momento não aposta nos modelos que dão a "perfect storm". Ao invés, dá como provável a transição para um ciclone extratropical dentro de 3 a 4 dias. De momento, o efeito combinado de shear intenso e penetração de ar seco vindo de Sul praticamente acabaram com a convecção junto ao centro de circulação do Sandy e o NHC prevê que este enfraqueça para uma tempestade tropical nas próximas horas. Não obstante, prevê-se um recrudescimento de intensidade mais para a frente, antes da altura em que poderá ser "sugado" em direcção à costa Este dos EUA por acção conjunta de um cavado e de um anticiclone.

Em todo o caso parece-me que o teor das notícias é um pouco exagerado, sobretudo tendo em conta a incerteza e a distânica no tempo. A mim parece-me uma repercussão da questão da condenação em Itália de sete eminentes sismólogos por... não terem dado mais certezas sobre o sismo de Aquila... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/cientistas-dados-como-culpados-pela-morte-das-vitimas-do-sismo-da-italia-2009-a-6766.html

Em todo o caso não faz mal prevenir - no ano passado o Furacão Irene atingiu Manhattan com muito menos intensidade do que se esperava (cat.I ou provavelmente já como tempestade tropical, quando o furacão horas antes era cat.III) e os meteorologistas foram criticados por terem exagerado, mas a verdade é que quem tem responsabilidades na preparação face a eventos destes não pode apostar simpelsmente na probabilidade do enfraquecimento de um ciclone nas últimas horas antes de atingir terra, que foi o que veio a acontecer com o Irene.


----------



## adiabático (27 Out 2012 às 02:53)

Muita informação neste site:

http://minnesota.publicradio.org/collections/special/columns/updraft/

Discussão muito detalhada, comparação entre os vários modelos (que entretanto já quase todos apontam para a estranha viragem para Leste do trajecto do Sandy, variando na latitude a que este poderá atingir a costa do continente americano).


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2012 às 18:22)

Ever hear of a 10 year flood? 100 year flood? Well how about a 500 year flood?
The following image is a unique model WDT's WeatherOps has created to quantify Sandy's potential precipitation. A 500 year flood is possible. 
If you live in the affected area, ensure you have your iMap Weather Radio set to notify you for Tropical & Flood alerts.





Assustador cenário!!!


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2012 às 20:09)

Sandy ainda longe da Costa Leste dos EUA e já se nota os seus efeitos nesta webcam de South Carolina...

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/myrtlebeach/


----------



## adiabático (27 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Está a deteriorar ao longo de toda a costa Este dos EUA, o que não surpreende dada a dimensão do ciclone:


```
HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 105 MILES...165 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 520
MILES...835 KM
```

(do aviso do nhc) às 5P hora da Costa Leste dos EUA)

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201218_radar.html


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Temos de facto uma tempestade gigantesca.
Para além do tamanho, o que me chama a atenção é o facto de quase não ter flanco leste. Nas imagens quase só aparece uma metade de tempestade, sendo que a outra "aparenta" ser invisível...


----------



## irpsit (27 Out 2012 às 23:44)

Exactamente, como alguém aqui disse e bem, nos próximos tempos creio que vamos ver um exagero nas previsões em meteoreologia, vulcanologia, sismos, em consequência do que aconteceu na Itália.


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2012 às 14:58)

Efeitos do Furacão Sandy em directo de uma praia na Carolina do Norte

http://www.visitob.com/webcams/corolla-nc/


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2012 às 21:22)

Para quem quiser ver uma animação do SANDY, feita através dos satélites da NASA:

http://goes.gsfc.nasa.gov/goescolor/goeseast/hurricane2/movie/latest.mov


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2012 às 21:35)

rbsmr disse:


> My in-house model does not agree with this at the moment but it is why the system is still being monitored closely.



De que está falar?


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2012 às 10:27)

*Tempestade Sandy*

Nas proximas 36h a costa NE e, posteriormente, o interior NE dos EUA serão afectados por uma tempestade muito complexa a nivel Meteorologico, resultante da interacção do Furacão Sandy com um potente cavado que se manterá num eixo desde as Plains até á Florida.

Este cavado deverá induzir um enorme forçamento baroclinico sobre a região onde a Sandy se encontra, sendo que se espera uma intensificação rápida do ciclone enquanto este transita de uma estrutura Tropical ( maioritariamente convectiva) para uma estrutura extratropical ( maioritariamente frontal, mas tambem com fenomenos convectivos embora mais dispersos).

Dados os ventos sustentados superiores a 100km.h com rajadas que talvez se aproximem dos 130-150km.h, e a baixa pressão central (<950hpa), espera-se que se gere uma maré de tempestade alguns metros superior á maré oceanica.
A isto junta-se o facto de estarmos em periodo de aguas vivas ( lua cheia), e a ocorrecia de precipitação localmente superior a 300mm.

Por outro lado, na porção oeste da tempestade, a presença de ar frio deverá ser suficicnte para causar nevões nas regiões montanhosas dos Apalaches, com até 1.3m de neve fresca em apenas 24-36h.

*
A Sandy entre o cavado cheio de ar frio e uma alta pressão, numa zona de forte divergencia em altura.*







*Estrutura interna convectiva ( tropical) mas com a porção exterior da circulação já com processos de frontogenese ( colisão de massas de ar diferentes, tipico de depressões não tropicais).*







*Deixo aqui o radar da região onde se espera que a tempestade atinga a costa:*

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=0

*
Estação localizada na baixa de NYC:*

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MKQ12

*Estações localizada proximo á região de landfall:*

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNJMANTO2

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNJNORTH6

*Satélite*

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-wv.html 
( A castanho ar seco/descendente, notando-se bem a descida de ar a sul da depressão enquanto a norte o ar é forçado a subir...isto deve-se ao padrão de ventos/dinamico em altura )

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-rb.html 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/eaus/flash-rgb.html

*
Acompanhamento em tempo real ( Storm chasers):*

http://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## StormFairy (29 Out 2012 às 10:47)

*Re: Tempestade Sandy*

Bom Dia 

Não consigo aceder aos links ... dão erro. Sou só eu ? 
Estou a tentar acompanhar ... a minha irmã reside a 80 Km de NYC ...


----------



## xes (29 Out 2012 às 11:17)

Boas 

Deixo aqui mais uma camara:

http://new.livestream.com/breakinglivenowdirect/sandycam


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2012 às 13:26)

New York Times tira uma foto por minutos

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/10/28/nyregion/nyt-webcam.html


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Out 2012 às 14:33)

SANDYCAM (LIVE 24/7) >>> 

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/197251/events/1632794/player_pop_up


----------



## Carlos Dias (29 Out 2012 às 17:44)

Nova York - cidade fantasma

Broadway and 46 Street - Times Square New York


----------



## Bravo (29 Out 2012 às 17:56)

O meu contributo:

http://new.livestream.com/breakinglivenowdirect/sandycam

http://www.nysea.com/live-cam-forecast/

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/378250/events/1634592

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/10/28/nyregion/nyt-webcam.html

http://qz.com/20761/watch-these-webcams-as-hurricane-sandy-hits-the-us-east-coast/

http://www.thetimesherald.com/interactive/article/20121029/NEWS05/121029004/LIVE-VIDEO-Hurricane-Sandy-Cam


----------



## Carlos Dias (29 Out 2012 às 18:04)

A New York City live WebCam in the heart of Greenwich Village 







Nova Iorque - Chinatown 






Sheraton Tribeca New York Hotel


----------



## Carlos Dias (29 Out 2012 às 18:35)

HURRICANE SANDY  THREATENS THE UNITED STATES



















































Terra


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2012 às 18:53)

Algumas webcams para seguir o furacão:

*WASHINGTON DC*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/dc-hurricane

*WINTHROP (MASSACHUSETTS)*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hurricane-sandy-web-cam-winthrop-ma

*NOVA IORQUE (1ST AVENUE)*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/turboprod

*EAST RIVER (MANHATTAN, NOVA IORQUE)*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hurricane-sandy-brkln-1

*LONG ISLAND CITY (NOVA IORQUE)*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sandylic11101

*BROOKLYN (NOVA IORQUE)*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/top-of-brooklyn

*ATLANTIC CITY (NOVA JÉRSIA)*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hurricane-sandy-ac

*OCEAN CITY (MARYLAND)*
http://reuters.livestation.com/demo


----------



## adiabático (29 Out 2012 às 19:04)

Cobertura em directo do furacão Sandy:


----------



## Agreste (29 Out 2012 às 19:21)

Surpreendente o escarcéu mediático que uma tempestade banal é capaz de fazer.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Ora cá está algo que não se vê todos os dias!  Impressiona.




Fonte: lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2012 às 19:43)

Esta é uma tempestade muito interessante e, como atinge largas dezenas de milhões de pessoas, com Nova Iorque e Washington pelo meio, a cobertura mediática é "medonha".
Pensem bem: a cidade "que nunca dorme", com o seu movimento frenético dia e noite, seja nas ruas, nas estações de comboio, metro, portos e aeroportos, está neste momento paralisada de uma ponta à outra, em terra, pelo ar, pelo mar e subterrâneos. Não é normal, nem após a queda das torres gémeas tal aconteceu.

É de facto uma tempestade gigantesca, mais ainda com processos que ainda se vão suceder após entrar em terra com o choque de massas de ar que o *Stormy* referiu.

Estive a acompanhar na CNN e, de facto, os seus efeitos já se notaram muito antes da tempestade se aproximar.
Agora que o seu centro está de facto quase a tocar terra, conjugando-se com a maré alta e a fase de maré viva, o mar e as águas das baías deverão provocar inundações severas nalguns pontos da costa, principalmente junto a grandes cidades - relembro que é uma zona muito densamente povoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2012 às 19:45)

Um olhar pelos estados revela alguma violência... 956 hPa em Atlantic City. 
Webcam de altitude. 
Vento forte na costa de Nantucket.
Mais de 200mm em Atlantic City.

Milford, Connecticut.





Perto de Washington.





Boston





Atlantic City
http://instagram.com/p/RXfhKxDL7F/


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2012 às 19:53)

Deverá estar prestes a fazer "land-fall", ou entrada\contacto com terra. Há muitas estações a registar pressões inferiores a 960 hPa, com ventos sustentados acima dos 80 km\h.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Agora que o seu centro está de facto quase a tocar terra, conjugando-se com a maré alta e a fase de maré viva, o mar e as águas das baías deverão provocar inundações severas nalguns pontos da costa, principalmente junto a grandes cidades - relembro que é uma zona muito densamente povoada.


É a zona mais densamente povoada dos EUA, a megalópolis Boston-Washington.


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2012 às 19:55)

De facto observando os directos da CNN vê-se já os primeiros efeitos do Furacão com as zonas de New Jersey, Maryland e NY a serem muito fustigadas pelos Ventos e Chuvas fortes.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2012 às 20:00)

A julgar pela imagem de satélite, é Filadélfia que se encontra directamente em linha com o olho do furacão, com NYC perigosamente perto. Bastará uma pequena inflexão a nordeste ao chegar a terra para apanhar em cheio a Big Apple.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2012 às 20:06)

Dados da NOAA de há 1 hora (19 UTC):



> SUMMARY OF 200 PM EDT...1800 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...38.3N 73.1W
> ABOUT 110 MI...180 KM SE OF ATLANTIC CITY NEW JERSEY
> ...



Ventos sustentados de 150 km\h
A tempestade fortaleceu bem nas últimas horas...


----------



## Bravo (29 Out 2012 às 20:09)

Agreste disse:


> Surpreendente o escarcéu mediático que uma tempestade banal é capaz de fazer.



Banal ?


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2012 às 20:15)

Agreste disse:


> Surpreendente o escarcéu mediático que uma tempestade banal é capaz de fazer.



Entendo o que queres dizer, mas sempre foi assim, um ciclone que afecte os EUA tem um impacto mediático global tremendamente maior do que umas cheias quaisquer num país subdesenvolvido mesmo que mate milhares de vezes mais. Mas não culpes os americanos por isso, culpa é a incapacidade dos restantes países de acompanharem com tanto interesse, cautela e prevenção aquilo que os afecta.

De qualquer forma, por favor não chames "banal" a isto. Não é todos os dias que vemos um ciclone de 941mp a entrar pela costa leste dos EUA rumo a zonas densamente povoadas e ainda por cima com bandas convectivas ainda bastante activas.  O último "center fix" do voo Recon de 941mb foi à latitude de 38,48º. que corresponde mais ou menos ao Meco na península de Setúbal do outro lado do Atlântico.
É um evento extraordinário. Estive uns dias fora, e estou até pasmado com os dados que vejo, isto parece um evento bastante raro, daqueles que só acontecem 3 ou 4 vezes num século. Mesmo que a convecção acabe por enfraquecer e o vento não seja nada de especial, pelo menos a maré de tempestade deve ser brutal em zonas baixas.








O voo Recon a decorrer nesta altura, a pressão tem vindo a descer:


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2012 às 20:21)

Algumas imagens que encontrei


----------



## fablept (29 Out 2012 às 20:24)

Edificio One57 em Manhattan, pelo que percebi a grua está instalada a cerca de ~300mts de altura....


----------



## João Pedro (29 Out 2012 às 20:40)

É um dos edifícios mais altos em construção em Nova Iorque. Vamos ver se não acontece o mesmo no WTC pois o pior ainda estará para vir.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2012 às 20:50)

*Livestreams:*
CBS
Chaser Cam
1st Avenue, Nova Iorque
WVEC 13 News Live
NBC Connecticut
Webcam em Winthrop, Massachusetts
Webcam em Ellicot City


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Out 2012 às 21:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora cá está algo que não se vê todos os dias!  Impressiona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareçe tirado do filme "The day after tomorrow"!!


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2012 às 22:06)

Ao que parece um governador de Atlantic City desencorajou as evacuações e agora há centenas de pessoas em risco...poderá ser um erro catastrofico...há pouco falou o coordenador das equipas de "protecção civil" que quase em lagrimas disse que seria impossivel fazer chegar ajuda pelo menos até á madrugada de amanhã..

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=0

De momento temos uma enorme e pressistente linha convectiva, possivelmente restos da eyewall, sobre a região de Dover...essa linha tem concerteza ventos muito fortes com rajadas que poderão estar proximas aos 180km.h.

A estrutura da Sandy tambem sofreu algumas modificações que não estavam tão defenidas nos modelos...o que é tipico de sistemas tão complexos e energéticos...
Para já pelo sat vão-se adivinhando alguns focos convectivos na porção N da circulação que poderão afectar a area metropolitana de NYC.
Por outro lado a sul do centro antigo parece haver uma especie de formação em gancho que não sei bem o que será...talvez o nucleo esteja alongado no sentido N-S, ou então haja uma ondulação nos niveis altos, á qual poderão estar associados ventos fortes á superficie.
Esta onda em altura tambem poderá desencadear um efeito em cadeia com a formação a norte de mais linhas de instabilidade do que o inicialmente esperado, com risco de ventos fortes e chuvas intensas.

No sector norte da depressão o vento será muito forte especialmente associado a  alguma célula convectiva, durante as proximas 6h, com uma maré de tempestade muito forte a coincidir com a maré alta de aguas vivas...

*
Aqui uma estação proxima ao ponto de landfall.*
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNJSTONE3


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Out 2012 às 23:01)

Nesta tem chuvido mais de 212mm
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KDEREHOB4


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Bela sequência de imagens satélite:

[ame="http://youtu.be/G9BgHm5KaeM"]http://youtu.be/G9BgHm5KaeM[/ame]


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2012 às 23:36)

Algumas imagens do Furacão Sandy durante o Land-Fall


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Out 2012 às 00:05)

Agreste disse:


> Surpreendente o escarcéu mediático que uma tempestade banal é capaz de fazer.



Boa noite,

Sinceramente não entendo muito bem o comentário "tempestade banal", como já foi referido por um dos nossos colegas do fórum não é todos os dias que se vê um ciclone na ordem de 940hPa a circular nessa latitude finais de outubro.   

Existem vários perigos nessa zona altamente povoada da costa leste americana mas a principal dor de cabeça será mesmo a subida das águas (inundações que podem provocar um apagão de grande dimensão e como tal prejuizos que podem chegar a 20 bilhões de dólares).

Não esqueçendo outros fatores da Sandy: ondas de 10-12m, precipitação que pode chegar localmente (em alguns estados) na ordem de 400mm em poucas horas, e acumulados elevados de neve na ordem de 50cm principalmente no estado do Michigan.

Acho que todos temos o direito de exprimir o que pensamos mas também devemos ter algum cuidado com as palavras utilizadas para não relativizar demasiado as coisas.....

Boa semana a todos..........


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2012 às 00:22)

E em todo esse escarcéu alienado de pânico nenhuma preocupação com o mais importante: Os 3 reactores da velha, desactualizada e várias vezes reprovada central nuclear de Indian Point. Andam todos a ver demasiada CNN.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2012 às 00:25)

Também já é anti-americanismo demasiado básico.


----------



## dj_teko (30 Out 2012 às 00:26)

http://www.ustream.tv/cbsnews


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2012 às 00:33)

Imagem das 23.45h (UTC) - hora de Portugal:






Observa-se claramente o "land-fall" ou o olho da tempestade a entrar em terra.
Trata-se já de tempestade pós-tropical mas com ventos de furacão.

Ao final da tarde, um meteorologista na CNN afirmou que são esperados acumulados até 60 polegadas de neve nas montanhas - cerca de 150 cm.
Neve fresca, ventos muito fortes a tempestuosos durante muitas horas. Condições bem agrestes...


----------



## kelinha (30 Out 2012 às 00:46)

dj_teko disse:


> http://www.ustream.tv/cbsnews



Neste momento estão a falar disso em directo nas notícias do SkyNews (canal 204 para quem tem MEO).


----------



## hurricane (30 Out 2012 às 00:54)

Na CNN as imagens são incriveis! Para amantes de meteorologia esta tempestade é algo completamente únio!


----------



## dASk (30 Out 2012 às 01:09)

Eu por acaso já me tinha ocorrido a ideia das centrais nucleares antigas. Mas penso que não será por aí.. E neste momento temos Nova Yorque ás escuras! DARKCITY!


----------



## Pisfip (30 Out 2012 às 01:12)

Noto que existe uma página no facebook, pesquisem por "Hurricane Sandy". São fotos e testemunhos incriveis!


----------



## Pisfip (30 Out 2012 às 01:16)

Agora as preocupações centram-se também nas quantidades de neve:


----------



## Wessel27 (30 Out 2012 às 02:05)

Bem aquela grua em Nova Iorque está mesmo periclitante ... Se aquele bicho de 300 metros colapsa vai haver estragos muito sérios ... Situação complicada nos EUA ...


----------



## Pisfip (30 Out 2012 às 02:23)

De facto são imagens aterradoras, inundações a chegarem a níveis históricos, quebras de energia em partes da cidade, explosões... tudo menos um evento banal ou que tenha comparação. 
Deveras interessante e aliciante.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2012 às 11:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> Ao final da tarde, um *meteorologista na CNN* afirmou que são esperados acumulados *até 60 polegadas de neve nas montanhas - cerca de 150 cm*.
> Neve fresca, ventos muito fortes a tempestuosos durante muitas horas. Condições bem agrestes...



Segundo a *NOAA*, no último aviso da tempestade pós-tropical, a previsão era de *12 a 18 pés* de neve nas montanhas, o que equivale a *cerca de 3,5 a 5,5 metros de neve*...
Muita fruta!

O "ground zero" está inundado, há lionhas e estações subterrâneas inundadas, bem como parques e habitações abaixo do nível dos solos. Há incêndios por controlar em plena Nova Iorque - certamente por curto-circuitos após a entrada das águas nos sistemas eléctricos subterrâneos. Há falta de electricidade em boa parte da cidade.
No estado de New Jersey a situação aparenta ser grave e muita da costa afectada directamente pela Sandy está inundada.
*Há pelo menos 15 mortos confirmados* pelas autoridades
Daqui a pouco começa a raiar o dia por lá e concerteza se verão os reais estragos da tempestade.

É um sistema muito complexo, sem dúvida. E agora que está dentro de terra, irá provocar queda abundante de neve.


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2012 às 11:32)

Em alguns locais já neva fortemente:


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 12:34)

Alguém aqui que está mais á vontade em encontrar estações meteorológicas pode disponibilizar aqui os dados de estações meteorológicas onde choveu mais ....

Ontem foi dada aqui esta estação
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KNJTUCKE7&month=10&day=29&year=2012 
mas onde analisei os dados e percebi que a mesma deixou de funcionar quando apenas tinha chovido lá 304 mm, até ás 16h30, portanto ainda longe de ter terminado de chover por lá ....
Sendo que cerca de 210 mm foram em pouco mais de 2h


----------



## fablept (30 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém aqui que está mais á vontade em encontrar estações meteorológicas pode disponibilizar aqui os dados de estações meteorológicas onde choveu mais ....



Pelos dados oficiais da NOAA..

Precipitação acumulada:
296mm em New Jersey
243mm em Delaware

Rajada de vento:
145kmh, New York


----------



## Carlos Dias (30 Out 2012 às 15:03)

Falsas fotos do Furacão Sandy estão rondando a Internet:


----------



## Shimmy (30 Out 2012 às 16:31)

LOL essa última é no mínimo... duvidosa!! Adorei a da neve na estação NOAA e as outras porém


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2012 às 16:38)

São umas belas montagens Carlos Dias.

A que considero mais interessante.






Mais fotos:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...saster-New-York-33-people-die-Superstorm.html


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2012 às 16:42)

Mais umas fotos de West Virginia:


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2012 às 18:40)

Comparado com as imagens e dados que já vi aqui, os nossos eventos mais severos são uma brincadeira de crianças
O nosso território é uma creche meteorológica! 
As fotos dos nevões e as quantidades de precipitação registadas em alguns locais são deveras espetaculares


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2012 às 18:42)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Falsas fotos do Furacão Sandy estão rondando a Internet:



É preciso ter a noção da escala das coisas... Tentar fazer um mesociclone/supercélula passar por um furacão de dimensões gigantescas, como o Sandy, é no mínimo...

Mesmo o núcleo quente que o furacão manteve antes de perder definitivamente as características tropicais, que chegou a esboçar um princípio de formação de uma parede, seria muito maior do que aquilo que aparece na imagem.


----------



## jpalhais (30 Out 2012 às 19:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Comparado com as imagens e dados que já vi aqui, os nossos eventos mais severos são uma brincadeira de crianças
> O nosso território é uma creche meteorológica!
> As fotos dos nevões e as quantidades de precipitação registadas em alguns locais são deveras espetaculares




O nosso território é uma tristeza e não só no aspecto meteorológico. As únicas coisas que parecem ser atraídas para cá são os políticos incompetentes e corruptos. 

Desculpem o desabafo.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2012 às 19:17)

Imagens impressionantes que percorrem os Média por todo o mundo...


----------



## Zapiao (30 Out 2012 às 19:24)

Dan disse:


> Também já é anti-americanismo demasiado básico.



Tá tudo dito!!! É que essa "banal" tempestade de certeza que em area cobre o nosso PT inteiro. Cá seria a desgraça total, mas enfim ainda há pessoas que riem-se do mal dos outros.


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2012 às 19:55)

Mais uma fotorreportagem impressionante.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2225112/Superstorm-Sandy-devastates-East-Coast-leaving-Atlantic-City-underwater-16-people-dead.html?ICO=most_read_module

Muita tinta já corre e há-de correr acerca da intensidade da tempestade, da combinação (improvável?) de factores atmosféricos, etc... Mas destas imagens saltam à vista coisas simples e óbvias... Olhem para aquelas urbanizações à beira-mar plantadas... Como muitas que temos neste nosso país. É que a preparação para estas eventualidades não começa uma semana antes, começa por conhecermos e respeitarmos o nosso meio ambiente e minimizarmos os riscos na nossa política de uso do território.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2012 às 19:59)

Zapiao disse:


> Tá tudo dito!!! É que essa "banal" tempestade de certeza que em area cobre o nosso PT inteiro. Cá seria a desgraça total, mas enfim ainda há pessoas que riem-se do mal dos outros.



Eu vejo é os próprios norte-americanos a rirem-se de si próprios com focas, tubarões e imagens ao estilo "the day after tomorrow".
99,9% da população de países desenvolvidos dão a sua segurança neste mundo por garantida


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Out 2012 às 20:36)

jpalhais disse:


> O nosso território é uma tristeza e não só no aspecto meteorológico. As únicas coisas que parecem ser atraídas para cá são os políticos incompetentes e corruptos.
> 
> Desculpem o desabafo.



Isso não é verdade, já tivemos grandes tempestades a passar por cá, tal como a de Fevereiro 2010 muito parecida com esta ou a chuvada na madeira e ...


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2012 às 20:40)

O Japão tem talvez 3 tufões por ano. É 2x mais densamente povoado e não existe esta anarquia.


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2012 às 20:43)

Mais umas fotos tiradas do FB:


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 20:50)

Se cada vez que se pensasse em fazer alguma coisa, se pensasse em furacões de grau 5, terramotos, marmotos, tornados ou qualquer coisa do género, então neste mundo não se fazia nada ou então o custo da obra seria 4 ou 5 vezes superior !

Quem para aqui diz, e parece que se tornou um hábito nos ultimos dias, e compara esta tempestade de lá com zonas em que choveu mais de 300 litros por metro quadrado em 24 horas, sendo que em alguns casos houve precipitação superior a 200 litros em cerca de 3 horas, ou menos do que isso, com as nossas tempestade, é no minimo ser um bocado inconveniente.

Obviamente que na categoria de furacão este é um furacãozinho (categoria I ), mas tomando em atenção que por exemplo a maior parte da costa leste dos EUA, está ao nível aqui das praias do Algarve (relação nivel do mar com a terra), então meus caros não queiram um Furacão por aqui, pois a maior parte das vezes o problema não é o vento, mas sim a chuva localmente com valores extraordinários, e a maré tempestade ......

E não, ao nível da precipitação nunca tivemos nada igual nem lá perto ...... nem na Madeira, nem em Portugal.

Obviamente que na Madeira já tivemos em Montanha estes valores, mas se um furacão passe em cheio pela Madeira, por exemplo, que era enorme, então os 300 mm seriam no Funchal e nas zonas mais altas teria se calhar valores superiores a 600 ou 800 mm !!


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2012 às 20:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Se cada vez que se pensasse em fazer alguma coisa, se pensasse em furacões de grau 5, terramotos, marmotos, tornados ou qualquer coisa do género, então neste mundo não se fazia nada ou então o custo da obra seria 4 ou 5 vezes superior !



Assim matas qualquer discussão...

O fenómeno das megalópoles como a que foi ontem atingida pelo Sandy é complexo mas leva quase inevitavelmente ao crescimento urbano uniforme independentemente das características do meio...

Por outro lado, o que vemos nalgumas fotografias associadas ao Sandy são mansões na Florida construídas sobre a praia (seja lá isso da "praia" o que for), destruídas por erosão costeira desencadeada pelos ventos do Sandy, ainda que o centro deste tivesse passado muitas centenas de quilómetros ao largo. Outras são de urbanizações construídas da mesma forma, isto é, com a "primeira linha" de casas praticamente a bordejar o oceano.

Eu nunca poria as coisas em termos de construír para furacões de categoria 5, mas se tivessemos mais consciência do meio que ocupamos/transformamos, poupávamos chatices.

A avaliação do risco de catástrofe ambiental deve ser subvalorizada face a outro tipo de riscos (digo "deve ser" porque desconheço a situação). Se o custo de construir nas aplanações costeiras entrassem em conta com o risco real que impende sobre essas zonas e se esse mesmo custo fosse cobrado ao cliente final no preço de uma casa numa dessas urbanizações, a urbanização destas zonas seria pouco competitivo, face à urbanização em áreas mais seguras sob o ponto de vista ambiental. Só isto teria um efeito regulador... Mas como neste país de fantochada a economia se fundamenta em apetites, não em realidades... Inconveniente? Pois, certo...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 21:02)

adiabático disse:


> Assim matas qualquer discussão...



Que queres dizer com isso ?


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2012 às 21:13)

Desculpa, submeti por engano e estava a escrever o resto do post, ficou lá na mesma mensagem. Mil perdões


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2012 às 21:47)

adiabático disse:


> Inconveniente? Pois, certo...



Só uma achega .... o inconveniente não era para ti  , mas para alguém que compara esta tempestade a tempestades que já tivemos aqui, e na Madeira !

Mas pronto é a opinião de cada um ...


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Out 2012 às 23:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Só uma achega .... o inconveniente não era para ti  , mas para alguém que compara esta tempestade a tempestades que já tivemos aqui, e na Madeira !
> 
> Mas pronto é a opinião de cada um ...



Mas eu não estava a comparar directamente as tempestades de cá com as de lá!!
Disseram que o mau tempo no nosso país é uma brincadeira comparado com lá, mas o que quero dizer é que nós também temos grandes tempestades para o nosso país, que podem não ser assim tão grandes nos E.U.A quando comparadas com as de lá, mas para o que o nosso país está preparado!
Perceberam?

E também cada país ou zona tem o seu clima extremo, e se virmos bem os E.U.A são um país do tamanho da Europa, onde é normal por isso ter um clima mais extremo, e mesmo Portugal, para um país pequeno podemos ter desde secas e vagas de calor intensas até tempestades atlânticas fortes e grandes nevões no interior norte e centro!!! Este ano é que está mais calmo.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2012 às 00:11)

Uma animação  feita pela Nasa:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2012 às 00:26)

Excelente!  Vai ficar para a história esta tempestade.


----------



## F_R (1 Nov 2012 às 16:01)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505263_...st-look-at-long-beach-island/?tag=pop;stories


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

O melhor time-lapse deste evento.  

Vejam em HD.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

Este vídeo é especial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OTO_NsYkqOo


Ainda bem que há bom humor...


----------



## Iuri (2 Nov 2012 às 12:37)

Extinto o Sandy é hora de fazer a contability do evento climatérico.

O Sandy começou na zona das Caraíbas a 19 de Outubro, tendo evoluído, em apenas 6 horas, de uma depressão tropical para uma tempestade tropical.
A 24 de Outubro foi categorizada como furacão, numa altura em que a velocidade dos ventos rondava os 119km/h.
Os estragos começaram no dia 24, quando fez landfall na Jamaica, mas foi depois desta passagem que, em alto mar, ganhou força passando a categoria 2
A 25 de Outubro fez landfall em Cuba tendo enfraquecido para uma cat. 1. 
A 26 de Outubro, varreu as Bahamas, tendo enfraquecido para uma tempestade tropical no dia 27.
Novamente em mar alto voltou a ganhar força tendo passado a Cat. 1. É na subida do Atlântico que o furacão ganha força e forma, virando à esquerda em direcção à costa americana.

O furacão Sandy faz landfall nos EUA por volta das 20h00 do dia 29, chegando a New Jersey com ventos na ordem dos 120km/h. 
Uma lua cheia criou marés 20% mais altas, tendo amplificado o efeito do furacão inundando ruas e túneis. 

No dia 1 de Novembro o Sandy estava oficialmente dissipada, ainda que tenham havido registos de múltiplas células a circular na região dos Grandes Lagos.

Entretanto as marés baixaram 50cm abaixo do normal.

Os ventos mais fortes gerados pelo Sandy extenderam-se por uma área de 280 km desde o centro, tendo os mais "fracos" (de velocidade inferior a 70km/h) se extendido por uma área de 780 km. 

Ainda assim, o Sandy foi considerado como a segunda maior tempestade tropical do Atlântico. 
É o Furacão Olga que, em 2001, mantém o recorde de gerar ventos de força tropical por uma área de 965 km.

Mas o Sandy assumiu outros recordes. Como furacão, teve uma pressão central de 940 millibars, sendo a leitura mais baixa alguma vez registada num furacão do Atlântico que tenha atingido a costa Leste dos EUA. 
O recorde anterior era do Furacão Long Island Express que, em 1938, apresentou valores de 946 millibars.

A força e ângulo de aproximação do Sandy, combinados, produziram uma tempestade que elevou a água em Nova Iorque a níveis recordes. 4,20m ultrapassaram os 3,20 registados com o Furacão Donna em 1960.

Fica uma foto do ponto épico do Furacão, bem como uma explicação gráfica de como estes monstros surgem.


----------



## adiabático (5 Nov 2012 às 20:04)

Mais outro dado para a contabilidade, estima-se que o Sandy tenha gerado danos materiais acima de 50.000M USD, tornando-se o segundo furacão com maior impacto económico de sempre, seguindo-se ao Katrina em 2005 - é de salientar que o Katrina era até agora considerado um caso isolado, tendo gerado danos cerca de 3 vezes superiores ao anterior segundo mais custoso, o furacão Ike de 2008.

O Sandy vem, de algum modo, "fazer a ponte" com o custo do Katrina e reforçar que não se trata de casos isolados mas de um novo paradigma no impacto dos ciclones do Atlântico.

A lista abaixo apresenta os danos materiais em USD referentes apenas ao impacto nos Estados Unidos (no mesmo artigo uma listagem referente a danos em Cuba) e os valores encontram-se corrigidos para o valor actual do dólar.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_costliest_Atlantic_hurricanes

Por "curiosidade" noto que dos dez primeiros, sete ocorreram nos últimos 8 anos. Valia a pena estudar a fundo este assunto e perceber porquê. 

Dever-se-á a uma subida na intensidade das tempestades? Talvez em parte, mas não só - até porque destes furacões mais "danosos" apenas o Katrina e o Wilma aparecem na lista dos 20 ciclones mais intensos do Atlântico Norte:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_most_intense_tropical_cyclones

Como tem evoluído a preparação face à eventualidade da ocorrência destas catástrofes? Pelo que se pode apreciar pelas fotos da imprensa na cobertura do Sandy, a zona atingida não demonstrava grande preparação - nem na qualidade das construções, nem no ordenamento do território, especialmente em zonas costeiras. Mas é cedo para tirar conclusões definitivas.

Outros factores têm sido levantados a propósito do Sandy, como a infraestrutura envelhecida - recordo-me de ouvir o mesmo a propósito do Katrina, quando não de outros ciclones...


----------



## Zapiao (6 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

E parece que vao levar com outra tempestade, o site da Noaa está em baixo


----------



## Iuri (30 Nov 2012 às 21:12)

Agora no canal Discovery, documentário sobre esta super tempestade.


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Out 2013 às 18:19)

Boas. Está a passar uma reportagem no National Geographic sobre o Sandy


----------

